# Infinito Athena Celeste 57cm



## Gary Squibbs (Jul 21, 2006)

What a bicycle! I got it in May, 2010, put on Campy Record Tit pedals and flew to the moon! To the MOON! What a bicycle. BTW, I just got back and now I'm headed to Pluto. To PLUTO!!!! What a bike!


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Curious...*

What do you like so much about your Infinito. Just curious (BTW, I'm the proud owner of an Infinito myself )


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Gary Squibbs said:


> What a bicycle! I got it in May, 2010, put on Campy Record Tit pedals and flew to the moon! To the MOON! What a bicycle. BTW, I just got back and now I'm headed to Pluto. To PLUTO!!!! What a bike!


I have the same thing in a 55cm... I know what you mean. The more I ride it, the more I want to ride it. It is so addictive. I got mine for Christmas last year and am currently pushing towards the 2000 mile mark.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Just got my 57cm down to 6.5 kg. Over the moon indeed!


----------



## Gary Squibbs (Jul 21, 2006)

It's really comfortable and quick, but you already know that! It really is a joy to ride.


----------



## Gary Squibbs (Jul 21, 2006)

WOW! I got a few more miles to go before I can catch up to you!


----------



## Gary Squibbs (Jul 21, 2006)

Just be careful in strong winds, you may be "off to see the Wizard!" (hehehe)
I bet the big hills flaten out abit more for you now...


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Gary Squibbs said:


> Just be careful in strong winds, you may be "off to see the Wizard!" (hehehe)
> I bet the big hills flaten out abit more for you now...


I am running Campagnolo Neutron Ultras with Continenal GP 4000 tires... no more blowin' in he wind.   


Back in May (Factory Athena):









Now with new wheels, bar tape and seat (Fiz:K Antares carbon). Minus 1.5 lbs. bringing it down to 16.5:









I still have the Fulcrum 7's which I keep for spare use and for the trainer.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

*better*

now it is more beautiful 

I knew it would look far better...
black mat tape - black wheels will my next add... I knew it, now I ve seen it, thanks!


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

imitsus said:


> now it is more beautiful
> 
> I knew it would look far better...
> black mat tape - black wheels will my next add... I knew it, now I ve seen it, thanks!


I think it looks more business like. It feels tha way too!


----------



## Gary Squibbs (Jul 21, 2006)

*One sinister Infinito!*

Wohh, I love it! Our Infinito's can really transmorf... I've got celeste or white bar tape when you get in the mood, tho... Save the Fulcrum 7's. Regardless, we do crash from time to time. You've customed one b-e-a-utiful Bianchi, for sure!


----------



## zhucelun789 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know what you mean. The more I ride it, the more I want to ride it. It is so addictive. I got mine for Christmas last year and am currently pushing towards the 2000 mile mark.


----------

